# Laser Lites No More Stains ?



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

I Just wondered if anyone has tried this stuff? Id never heard of it before tonight and i see that theres only one place in the UK selling it (at a crazy price!) I googled it up and from what i could find it sounds very good, but most of these thigns always do lol

Im looking for something to help clean up bellas feet a bit. The hair is quite brown/stained and the white shapoo which used to clean them up great doesnt seem to do it anymore. I think it might be something to do with her getting a bit older, as she used to be very white...

It also says its good for food stains etc which her face is quite badly stained from as shes become quite a messy eater since getting her teeth out! :blush:

thanks for any ''reviews'' xxx


----------



## Vica Victoria (Dec 21, 2009)

I use it from time to time, love it. But be careful it is a bleaching product I would not recommend to use it to often a spatially on body. Often use can burn and yellow the coat.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

Thanks for the info. Im not really a fan of whitening products as a rule, ive never really needed them but was hoping as a one off it might help to remove some of the food stains at least. Also floee has a bit of staining on her feet like bella (hers is from licking though!) so it might help that too. I might give it a go then, and i suppose since i dont use it often it will last a while and wont seem as expensive lol xx


----------

